# best gear reduction for rancher 420



## cullen22 (Jan 22, 2014)

whats the best gear reduction for rancher 420


----------



## Lsu524 (Apr 23, 2013)

First off what tires are you trying to run? The highlifter gear reduction is a 21% gear reduction. It was deigned for up to 29.5 outlaws


----------



## dodge2500 (Jan 3, 2013)

on 29.5 oulaws and ol2 i would run the 35% made by james clark from south la u can but his gr from hormels extream atv in louisiana but dont know were u are located at


----------

